
The FTC is investigating DNA firms like 23andMe and Ancestry over privacy - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40580364/the-ftc-is-investigating-dna-firms-like-23andme-and-ancestry-over-privacy
======
LUmBULtERA
Good. Also, I find it unbelievable that both 23andMe and Ancestry still do not
offer 2FA. What the hell are they thinking?

~~~
lancepioch
2FA has nothing to do with user privacy

